# Build a private hospital



## neeta.k156 (Feb 22, 2013)

Hi,

I am writing to understand what process do I need to follow to establish a private hospital in Melbourne, Australia if I am a qualified doctor from USA and have more than 10 years work experience. I hold US Citizenship.

Please guide me all the steps and processes required including visa requirements.

Thank you,

Regards


----------



## Jay Enrera (Nov 17, 2016)

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/188- Maybe this is for you. But don't take my word for it. I'm not an RMA


----------



## seve (Apr 6, 2017)

if u need suction device, please contact me


----------



## ShermD (Feb 5, 2016)

to the top


----------

